# New Christmas theme Signature + Avatar!



## this_natalie (Nov 26, 2004)

It took me a while in PhotoShop but I'm quite happy with it . What do you guys think? -- I thought it was funny that they're perched on top of Christmas decorations.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It looks fantastic! Great job.


----------



## this_natalie (Nov 26, 2004)

Thank you . I've been checking out all the different ones around the site and I must say, some of them look very professional -- very detailed. Mine is quite plain lol, but still nice I suppose


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love it..very nice....


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

this_natalie said:


> Mine is quite plain lol, but still nice I suppose


sometimes 'plain and simple' make the most elegant siggys... and I say yours fit that bill......... very well done!!! very elegant.... I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## this_natalie (Nov 26, 2004)

jan896 said:


> sometimes 'plain and simple' make the most elegant siggys... and I say yours fit that bill......... very well done!!! very elegant.... I LOVE IT!!!


Thank you


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

great job x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I love it, great job


----------

